# Cách đặt mua đệm ngủ đúng tư thế Coza Baby Bed chính hãng



## mekhoeconthongminh (29/10/20)

*Đệm nằm cao cấp đa chức năng Coza Baby Bed – Premium*

Giấc ngủ đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc lớn mạnh và ổn định hệ tâm thần của trẻ sơ sinh. nhàng nhàng một ngày, em bé lọt lòng ăn, khóc và đi vệ sinh khoảng 4 giờ, còn lại 20 giờ dành cho thời gian ngủ.

Theo nghiên cứu khoa học thì giấc ngủ là sự khởi đầu của bé về sức khỏe, sự tăng trưởng và phát triển trí não.

Nếu như trẻ không đảm bảo ngủ đủ thời gian sẽ trở lên khó chịu, kém ăn, tăng cân và giảm khả năng miễn dịch, thậm chí thường xuyên bị bệnh. ngoài ra, để duy trì một giấc ngủ ngon cho trẻ là điều ko phải thuần tuý.

Đệm ngủ Coza baby bed – đem lại cho bé cảm giác êm ái như vòng tay mẹ

Trải qua thời kỳ nghiên cứu chỉ mất khoảng dài, chúng tôi phát hiện ra “Giấc ngủ” là mọi sự bắt đầu của bé về sức khỏe, sự lớn mạnh và phát triển trí óc.

Đệm nằm cao cấp đa chức năng Coza Baby Bed – Premium là sự chọn lọc số 1 của những mẹ bỉm sữa hiện giờ










*Khuyến cáo của đơn vị Y tế toàn cầu WHO*

Phong thái ngủ tốt nhất đối mang các bé sơ sinh từ 0 – 12 tháng là phong thái nằm ngửa, áp lưng xuống giường/ đệm.

Khuôn mặt bé được giải phóng hoàn toàn trong khi bé ngủ.

không bị cản trở bưng bít bởi vật lạ, giảm thiểu tối đa các rủi ro của việc nuốt nhầm dị vật, khó thở, sốt cao và nguy cơ đột tử.

Tránh của tư thế ngủ nằm ngữa đối với bé lọt lòng

Phong thái nằm ngữa nhất định dễ gây ra hiện tượng bẹp đầu.

Phong thái nằm ngữa này cũng làm bé dễ dàng bị trào ngược sữa nếu bé vừa bú xong mà nằm ngay.

Bé ngũ ko đúng phong độ sẽ gây nên tình trạng bị cong vẹo cột sống, vẹo cổ cho bé

Ngoài ra bé sẽ ko cảm thấy thoải mái và hay quấy khóc.

Hiệu quả của việc sử dụng Đệm nằm cao cấp nhiều tiện ích Coza Baby Bed – Premium

Ngăn ngừa hiện tượng bẹp đầu – Chống đầu ngắn (Hội chứng đầu phẳng).

Đệm ngủ an toàn giúp chống trào ngược dạ dày, giúp bé ngũ đúng phong độ, không bị cong vẹo cổ, cong vẹo cột sống

Phát minh nguyên liệu mới COZY foam có tính năng nổi trội giúp bé cảm thấy thoải mái khi nằm trên đệm.

Có độ thấm hút mồ hôi phải chăng cho da bé.

Vải bọc Đệm dệt từ vật liệu 100% Cotton Organic, tuyệt đối an toàn ko gây kích ứng da bé.

Đệm cao cấp Coza baby bed – đem lại cho bé cảm giác êm ái như vòng tay mẹ

Đệm nằm cao cấp nhiều tiện ích Coza Baby Bed – Premium – khởi đầu cho sự tăng trưởng hoàn hảo của bé.

Khoa học giấc ngủ cho bé có các mẹ kinh nghiệm

Ngăn phòng ngừa hiện tượng bẹp đầu – Chống đầu ngắn (Hội chứng đầu phẳng).

Góc nghiêng 12-15 độ giúp hệ hô hấp của bé tốt hơn, chống hiện trượng trào ngược sữa ở bé

Giữ bé luôn thoả thích mang giá đỡ mông êm ái sở hữu góc nghiêng 22 độ.

Đệm được thiết kế theo cấu trúc xương của bé, giúp bé nằm ngũ đúng phong thái, ko bị cong vẹo cột sống, không bị vẹo cổ.

Đệm với khả năng hấp thụ lực tuyệt vời trong khoảng cơ thể Bé tạo môi trường giấc ngủ thoả thích và êm ái lúc Bé nằm 1 thời gian dài.

Bé ngũ đệm cảm giác êm ái như vòng tay mẹ.

Ba điểm đặc thù bắt buộc phải có trên đệm theo chuẩn khoa học giấc ngũ của bé

Các vị trí đặc trưng được bề ngoài trên Đệm nhiều tiện ích Coza Baby Bed theo chuẩn kỹ thuật

Tính năng ưu việt của nguyên liệu chế tạo đệm nằm cao cấp nhiều chức năng Coza Baby Bed – Premium

kiểu dáng an toàn sở hữu gờ nổi chống trượt.

Ngăn phòng ngừa tác hại của vật liệu.

Vải bọc (drap) được chứng nhận khiến trong khoảng nguyên liệu Organic.

Thoáng khí và mát mẻ vì vật liệu Coza foam chế tạo đệm mang tính thông hơi rất cao.

Cấu tạo những lỗ thông khí ở đệm đa năng Coza baby bed mang tính giản nở cao- giúp đào thải mồ hôi và thân nhiệt trẻ cho bé một cách thức hiệu quả

*Những tính năng đặc biệt của đệm nằm cao cấp đa chức năng Coza Baby Bed – Premium:*

1. Ngăn phòng ngừa hiện tượng bẹp đầu – Chống đầu ngắn (Hội chứng đầu phẳng). Phần chính giữa gối sở hữu độ lõm, giúp bảo kê đầu bé khỏi méo, bẹp 1 phương pháp tối đa nhất.

Phần chính giữa gối có độ lõm, giúp kiểm soát an ninh đầu bé khỏi méo, bẹp 1 cách tối đa nhất.

2. mẫu mã góc nghiêng 12-15 độ đặc trưng theo chuẩn khoa học: giúp hệ hô hấp bé rẻ hơn, chống hiện trượng trào ngược sữa ở bé, ngăn đề phòng hội chứng đột tử ở bé.

Đệm Coza đươc kiểu dáng mang góc nghiêng 15 độ – giúp bé chống trào ngược bao tử sau lúc bú sữa xong

*2. kỹ thuật mới độc quyền có Phát minh nguyên liệu mới Cozy foam*

Cấu tạo vật liệu gồm hàng tỉ tế bào mở độ bền cao có cấu trúc sở hữu mật độ cao có tính năng chống tác hại xấu trong khoảng vật liệu.

Vật liệu đệm Coza được cấu tạo lỗ thông khí , có tính giãn nở cao giúp tuần hoàn không khí , đào thải hiệu quả mồ hôi và thân nhiệt của trẻ.

*Nguyên liệu Cozy foam với gì khác biệt so với các chiếc nguyên liệu khác?*

Latex: 1 trong các nhược điểm của Latex là dễ giòn khi tiếp xúc với khá hot trong không khí 1 thời kì dài. Thêm nữa là latex khá nặng và chứa 1 lượng to nước amoniac được tiêu dùng trong giai đoạn phân phối.

Cozy foam: giải quyết được các nhược điểm và phát huy tối đa những thế mạnh của cao su Latex và Memory Foam, có màu sáng hơn và có thể giặt bằng nước.

Memory: Dễ hư hỏng khi tiếp xúc mang nhiệt, sau thời kì sử dụng nó trở nên giòn. Dễ bị ăn mòn lúc dùng trong 1 thời gian ngắn.

*Sự dị biệt của Cozy foam mang những mẫu vật liệu khác.*

Cấu tạo gồm hàng tỉ tế bào mở, độ bền cao với cấu trúc sở hữu mật độ cao

Sản phẩm thích nghi với thân nhiệt và cân nặng của trẻ, qua đó mang lại cảm giác được ôm ấp tuyệt vời vừa có thân thể của trẻ, cộng mang đó là tính thoáng khí ưu việt.

nguyên liệu Cozy foam được cấu tạo bởi hàng tỉ tế bào mở, sở hữu cấu trúc với mật độ và độ bền cao.

Sản phẩm được chế tạo bằng nguyên liệu sở hữu độ đàn hồi rẻ, sau 80,000 lần kiểm tra áp lực thì tỉ lệ suy hao được duy trì ở mức dưới 1%.

Khả năng hấp thụ lực của đệm nằm cao cấp nhiều tiện ích Coza Baby Bed – Premium vô cùng phải chăng – giúp bé nằm được thoải mái

Hệ thống tuần hoàn ko khí dành cho trẻ đa dạng mồ hôi

Sản phẩm cũng giúp tuần hoàn ko khí sở hữu nguyên liệu cấu tạo lỗ thông khí mang tính giãn nở cao giúp đào thải hiệu quả mồ hôi và thân nhiệt của trẻ.

Đệm nằm cao cấp nhiều chức năng Coza Baby Bed – Premium – sở hữu khả năng thoáng khí cực thấp.

Đệm Coza Baby Bed giúp đào thải hiệu quả mồ hôi và thân nhiệt của trẻ.

không mùi, không đựng kim khí nặng, không gây kích thích da

Sản phẩm được sử dụng tin cậy được sản xuất bằng qui trình rà soát chất lượng sản phẩm 1 cách nghiêm ngặt.

Đệm nằm cao cấp đa chức năng Coza Baby Bed – Premium được chế tạo bằng nguyên liệu an toàn tuyệt đối không gây kích ứng da bé.

*3. Được bề ngoài công nghệ theo cấu trúc xương ở trẻ*

Mang ngoài mặt theo cấu trúc xương giúp hệ xương của bé phát triển hoàn chỉnh khi nằm chơi cũng như ngủ ngay trên đệm.

Đệm được mẫu mã theo trục đường cong sinh vật học của trẻ giúp hệ xương của bé sẽ vững mạnh hoàn chỉnh mà không bị vẹo cổ, vẹo xương sống. song song, đệm giúp giảm nguy cơ đột tử ở trẻ sơ sinh nhờ đầu, vai và lưng của bé nằm trên một tuyến đường thẳng theo khuyến cáo của công ty Y tế toàn cầu WHO.

Đệm Coza Baby Bed được kiểu dáng theo cấu trúc xương sinh vật học ở trẻ sẽ giúp bé ngũ đúng tư thế mà không bị cong vẹo cột sống, vẹo cổ

*4. Bé sẽ cảm thấy thả phanh và an toàn nhất*

Đệm nhiều chức năng Coza Baby Bed- bé cảm thấy cực kỳ thoải mái và dễ chịu như được ấp ôm trong vòng tay của mẹ

Đệm Coza Baby Bed giúp bé cảm thấy hết sức thả phanh và dễ chịu như được ôm trong vòng tay của mẹ

Bé cảm thấy như đã từng ngủ có cha mẹ.

Theo khuyến cáo, lúc coi sóc trẻ sơ sinh mẹ và bé nên nằm riêng (mẹ nằm trên giường, bé nằm trên nôi) và ở chung một phòng mới là phải chăng nhất. bên cạnh đó, một số yếu tố nguy cơ từ chăn, ga giường đều mang thể làm bé bị ngộp. Chính vì thế, bác mẹ cần phải xác định rõ về vấn đề coi sóc trẻ nhỏ sau sinh. Đệm Nằm Cao Cấp nhiều chức năng Coza Baby Bed sẽ giúp tạo ko gian riêng cho bé giúp hạn chế tối đa các rủi ro khi bé sơ sinh ngủ chung giường với bác mẹ.

Không gian riêng tây và thả phanh của bé lúc nằm bên cạnh cha mẹ

*5. Đệm được khiến cho bằng nguyên liệu Organic, tuyệt đối an toàn cho làn da mẫn cảm của trẻ*

Vật liệu Organic chế tác đệm đã được đăng ký quốc tế, nên cha mẹ hoàn toàn lặng tâm về chất lượng.

Drap của đệm Coza Baby Bed được chế tạo bằng 100% vật liệu Organic.

Vật liệu Organic rất mềm mại an toàn tuyệt đối cho làn da mong manh và nhạy cảm của bé. Bé cảm nhận được sự nhẹ nhàn và tình cảm ấm áp của mẹ.

Làn da của bé khôn cùng mẫn cảm và dễ tổn thương. Drap bọc đệm được sản xuất từ 100% cotton Organic, đã được cấp chứng thực trên toàn cầu.

*Vậy Cotton Organic là gì?*

Organic Cotton (Cotton hữu cơ) là mẫu bông sợi được tạo ra bởi công đoạn canh tác hoàn toàn bỗng dưng không dùng thuốc trừ sâu hay bất cứ dòng chất hóa học nào trong suốt quá trình trồng trọt đến kéo sợi, cung ứng và được giám sát bởi cơ quan chức năng. lúc sờ vào Cotton Organic sẽ sở hữu cảm giác rất mịn màng và an toàn tuyệt đối với làn da mẫn cảm của bé.

Vải bọc Đệm nằm cao cấp nhiều chức năng Coza Baby Bed đã đạt chứng thực sản phẩm Organic của doanh nghiệp OSC, đơn vị chứng thực sản phẩm Organic uy tín trên toàn cầu. Sản phẩm được phân phối dưới sự kiểm soát chặt chẻ từ vật liệu đầu vào, xuyên suốt giai đoạn sản xuất và thành phẩm đầu ra.

Đệm nằm cao cấp đa chức năng Coza Baby Bed Premium – 100% Cotton Organic.

Đệm nằm cao cấp nhiều tiện ích Coza Baby Bed – Đạt chứng nhận 100% Orgnic Cotton của tổ chức OSC.

Đệm nằm cao cấp nhiều chức năng Coza Baby Bed là sự tuyển lựa số một của các mẹ bây giờ

*Cách đặt mua đệm ngủ đúng tư thế Coza Baby Bed đa năng cho bé chính hãng*

Mẹ khỏe con thông minh cam kết cung cấp đệm ngủ đúng tư thế Coza Baby Bed đa năng chính hãng, giao hàng toàn quốc, thu tiền tận nơi.

Để mua sản phẩm bạn có thể đặt hàng online hoặc gọi số điện thoại 0942.666.800 để được hỗ trợ


----------

